# Ubuntu (Fenster Minimieren sich dauernd)



## sub7even (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
also ich sitze hier gerade vor meinem PC.
Habe mal wieder Linux drauf gemacht (Ubuntu und Compiz Fusion).
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass wenn ich an den Unteren oder Oberen Rand des Monitors komme (mit der maus) dan minimieren sich sämmtliche fenster,
wenn sie minimiert sind und ich komme an den oberen oder unteren rand werden sie wiederhergestellt.

Weis jemand wie ich das weg bekomme? :/


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2008)

Das ließt sich wie ein "Problem" mit einem Compiz-Plugin. Starte mal ccsm, filtere nach "Desktop" und guck bei den verbleibenden Plugins, ob Dort nicht ein Screenevent das Verhalten verursacht.


----------



## sub7even (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die antwort, jedoch habe ich nun alles was nach der filter ung noch übrig bleibt deaktiviert und das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Habe es jetzt auch mal so versucht das ich alles in Compiz Fusion deaktiviert habe und sogar dan besteht das Problem noch


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2008)

besteht nach

```
metacity --replace
```
das Problem immer noch? (ggf als "sudo" ausführen)


----------



## sub7even (6. Oktober 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> besteht nach
> 
> ```
> metacity --replace
> ...



Danke!
Es t.


----------



## Navy (6. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist der Composite Windowmanager allerdings deaktiviert und wird beim nächsten Neustart vom X-Server wieder normal mitstarten. Solltest Du die Effekten nutzen wollen, wäre es sinnvoller, das entsprechende Plugin zu suchen und dessen Verhalten anzupassen... Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du diesen über die Eigeschaften des Desktops (IIRC unter Rechtsklick -> Hintergundbild -> compiz) dauerhaft deaktivieren.


----------

